# this is just too much!



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

haha I cant beleive this...

Pet Gear Sage Clip-On High Chair at PETCO

I always thought the pet stroller was a lil overboard, but this just takes the cake!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

:rofl: This cracks me up


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh heck no, and these people wanna know why there dogs don't listen BECAUSE THERE SPOILD ROTTEN!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

HAHA!! I literally LOL'd!! That's just outrageous!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's just Ridiculous!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dude i showed it to my co worker, she has a yorkie and a shih zue and she was like AWWWW how much does it cost!?!
really i mean REALLY?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW!!! That's freaking ridiculously funny! HAHAHA The things that people get for there dogs....


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> dude i showed it to my co worker, she has a yorkie and a shih zue and she was like AWWWW how much does it cost!?!
> really i mean REALLY?


Haha I can't!! I'm laughing so hard my eyes are tearing..lol my coworkers probably think I'm insane


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh no they didn't....:hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great way to maintain Alpha status... Put them right up to the table....:hammer:


----------



## GoldenMom (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh brother......SMH........then they will wonder why the dog is jumping up on company while they eat.


----------



## ItSzAngel (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol smh if I try to put Bubba there he probably tear it apart.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

WTF is the world coming to?!?!?! This takes the cake! the farthest we go at our house is letting the dog lay under the table when we eat. and i thought that was bad.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

it's paris hiltons fault.
I'd shoot my dogs if'n I caught them lovin on that "thang".


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

william williamson said:


> it's paris hiltons fault.
> I'd shoot my dogs if'n I caught them lovin on that "thang".


+1 for you. and bang on with the paris hilton comment.


----------

